# few questions?



## swampbronc78 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got the springfield xd 40 on saturday and love it, but is there anything I need know about them?


----------



## WhoUtink (Oct 30, 2007)

Those guns are very dangerous. If you want you could mail it to me and I would gladly except it, all in the interest of safety. I'm just that nice of a guy.:smt083


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Simple point and click interface I believe.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Not sure, but I think on the range there is a click followed by a very loud boom and the gun jumps and regurgitates little shiny things!:anim_lol:
Congrats on your purchase, you'll like it!:smt023


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

XD s will fire any ammo ...but I only use Winchester or Remington...

cleaner , NEVER a missfire

GoldenSabre for Personal Protection...

Keep her clean and SHE will keep you safe ! :smt023:smt023

ENJOY !


----------

